
Office for iOS and Android reportedly confirmed, due March 2013 - jipumarino
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/10/3483076/office-for-ipad-ios-android-2013
======
moistgorilla
I don't think that windows coming late to the party is going to be a huge
deal. It seems that rather than shooting for being a replacement for ios and
android they are shooting for the niche that blackberry holds. Also, they only
need to get a moderate amount of users to motivate app developers to explore
an untapped market.

